# Weird Lug Nuts



## pioneerMan (11 mo ago)

How come two of these are different than the rest? It's like this on the big back tires along with the two small ones in the front.


----------



## BinVa (Sep 21, 2020)

I would think the 2 studs at 180* will hold the rim in place while mounting, and align the rest of the holes. Bobcat may also offer rear weights which may utilize the studs as a mounting point. B.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Those weird bolts look real handy! Wish I had them.


----------



## LouNY (Dec 15, 2016)

Yep, BinVa has it.
They are to help you line your wheels up, slid them on the two studs and the other holes are all lines up for the lug bolts.


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

BinVa said:


> I would think the 2 studs at 180* will hold the rim in place while mounting, and align the rest of the holes. Bobcat may also offer rear weights which may utilize the studs as a mounting point. B.


Yep. Deere and Yanmar both do this for their compact tractors. It's the same way on both of the rear wheels on mine.


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

Kioti does the same.......Very handy.......I wish my pick up trucks and our Jeeps had this set up.......


----------



## LouNY (Dec 15, 2016)

My wifes little Jeep has 5 lug bolts, I ended up getting a couple of long metric bolts with the same threads and cutting the heads of and cutting a screwdiver slot in the cut of end to use as alighnment studs for when I'm swapping here tires around every spring and late fall.


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

LouNY said:


> My wifes little Jeep has 5 lug bolts, I ended up getting a couple of long metric bolts with the same threads and cutting the heads of and cutting a screwdiver slot in the cut of end to use as alighnment studs for when I'm swapping here tires around every spring and late fall.



I need to do something like that with my Mrs daily driver Jeep and with my old TJ........Thank God she only has 36's on hers but they are still heavy enough when it comes rotation time.......37's on the TJ and they are heavy also.....


----------



## Kermit541 (3 mo ago)

They are there to assist you in aligning your wheels so that they slide onto the two studs and line up with the other holes for the lug bolts.


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

Have always used a tyre lever to jimmy wheels in place, on tractors we used a 5 ton Apac trolley jack to lower the tractor to the rim for fitting, somewhere there is a rough drawing of a tractor tyre jig that I made, used old bearings for wheels, this held the wheel in an upright position and the bearings allowed the lot to be wheeled to the tractor rim mount, piece of cake!!.


----------

